# The Real Bad New Bears



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I made these little bears to go in my doll room. I think they are cute. One is holding a knife and a severed doll head. The other is holding a propane torch and a BarbieQ doll body. His torch brand is Torch Sure. :xbones: Both are wearing masks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Give that bear some Smurfs to torch, too!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So do you think Build a Bear sells these???? Mommy.... Mommy...... I want Headless Barbie Torch Bear..PLEASE!!!! I can't wait to see your display this year you have so many different props. You are warped also, but I like it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Funny..you and Tyler should get together ..he has a doll obsession also


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Funny..you and Tyler should get together ..he has a doll obsession also


I do, I can't deny...haha
Those are twisted and awesome!! Nice work!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Creepy lil bears!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

that first one is crazy...NICE WORK


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

As an arctophile, that is just plain old disturbing...but I like the idea.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I agree with RoxyBlue - the bears should have a Smurf smushing contest (never did like those little gnomes!)

Years ago when Smurfs first came out they were really popular - when I was walking home from school, I passed a car which had a Smurf hanging from the rear view mirror - the car's owner had used a proper little hangman's noose and painted the eyes out with crosses. A little girl who was passing with her mother spotted the Smurf and ran up to the cars window then burst out crying when she realised the Smurf was 'dead' - cool!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Torch Sure.... LOL... had to say it out loud a couple of times but I got it heheh


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Like the original Bad News Bears these ones could be sponsored by, and use I might add, Chico's Bail Bonds.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol I love the burlap sack mask.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

These totally just stole my heart... and then played with it.

Sooo great. Excellent job!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't usually like teddy bears, but I love these! Especially the Barbie one.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those little bears would kick boo boo's hind end. nice work.


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! Now I am glad I saved all those stuffed animals that the kids have out grown. That's a wicked idea. Thanks bunches. I am stealing this. hehehe


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those are great!!!


----------

